# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia C5-06

## mohamed73

** * Nokia c5-06*   * مواصفات نوكيا c5-06 موبايل nokia c5-06 Specifications باللمس*  * ألوان نوكيا c5-06* * أسود / أسود جرافيتي* * أسود / رمادي الألمنيوم* * أسود / أحمر* * أسود / برتقالي* * أسود / أزرق* * أسود* * أبيض* * أبيض / أحمر* * أبيض / برتقالي*    * الكاميرا* * كاميرا 2 ميجا بكسل* * زووم حتي 3X للصور و 2X للفيديو*    * الذاكرة* * الذاكرة الداخلية 40 ميجابايت* * يدعم ذاكرة خارجية MicroSD حتي 16 جيجابايت* * 128 MB RAM* * 256 MB ROM*     * البطارية* * وقت التحدث في وضع 2G يصمد حتي 11.5 ساعة* * وقت الاتسعداد في وضع 2G يصمد حتي 25 يوم* * الاستماع للموسيقى حتي 35 ساعة* * مشاهدة الفيديو حتي 7.5 ساعة*    * التوصيل* * بلوثوت 2.1* * موصل av 3.5 mm* * A-GPS* * راديو FM* * USB 2.0 موصل micro USB*    * مواصفات أخرى* * يعمل بنظام Symbian OS* * معالج بسرعة 600 MHz* * Java* * الوزن 93* * حجم الشاشة 3.2* * حساس للتدوير*    * الشبكات* * GPRS/EDGE class B, multislot class 32, maximum speed 296 kpbs downlink/177.6 kbps uplink* * يدعم 2G* * لا يدعم 3G*   * c5-06 - nokia c5-06 images* **  **   **  **  **  **

----------

